# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Arap Zulmü: Irak Türkmeneli ve Suriye Türkmenleri >  Suriyenin Halep ilinden Türkiyeye gelerek Hataya yerleşen Nevvaf Muhsin ile söyleş

## ceyda

201328_nevvafmuhsinelseyyid.jpg
Hukuk Fakültesi son sınıf öğrencisi Nevvaf Muhsin El Seyyid yaşam koşullarının zorlaşması ve can güvenliği yüzünden ailesiyle birlikte Türkiyeye göç etmiş.

Nevvaf Muhsin El Seyyid: Suriye Halep İlinden Kellese Mahallesindenim. Bekarım. Halep Üniversitesinde Hukuk Fakültesi son sınıf öğrencisiyim.

ORSAM: Suriyede iç savaş öncesi hayatınızı, iç savaşta yaşadıklarınızı ve sizi Türkiyeye getiren nedenleri anlatır mısınız?

Nevvaf Muhsin El Seyyid: Üniversitede rejime karşı olan bir gruba üyeyim. Birçok arkadaşım vurularak öldürüldü. Bende ailemin hayatının tehlikede olduğunu düşündüğüm için babamı, annemi, iki kız kardeşimi ve bir yeğenimi alarak Türkiyeye geldim. Babam Hatayda bir tezgah açtı ve dürüm satıyor. Bende hamallık yapıyorum. Yükleme işi olmadığında ise kömür paketleme işinde çalışıyorum. Mevcut rejim sürdükçe Suriyeye dönmem imkansız. Hatta Türkiyedeki bazı Suriyelilerden bile korkuyorum. İç savaş başladıktan sonra birçok eyleme katıldım. Arkadaşlarımdan bazıları kayıp, aileleri bile nerede olduklarını bilmiyorlar. Halepin uçaklarla, misket bombalarıyla vurulduğu dönemlerde onlarca insanın enkaz altında kaldığına tanık oldum. Yaralanan insanları götürecek bir hastane, tedavilerini sağlayacak tıbbi imkan yoktu. Halk yaralananları ilkel yöntemlerle tedavi ediyordu. Gündüzleri hiçbir cenazeye müdahale edilemiyor, ölenleri ancak gece gömebiliyorduk. Kendi askerlerimiz ve kendi insanlarımız tarafından zulme uğrarken işgal altında kalmış bir şehrin görüntüsüne büründü Halep. Bir yanda yıkılmış evler, yangınlar, gaz ve barut kokuları diğer yanda ise kamyonlarla dolaşıp yıkılmış evleri, işyerlerini soyan hırsızlık çeteleri. Bir yerde can bir yerde mal derdi. Sıcak bir kap yemeğe hatta ekmeğe hasret kaldığımız günler oldu. Üstümüzdeki giysileri değiştirmemiz imkansızdı. Yıkanmak için su yoktu. Çamaşır makinesi, deterjan, sabun yoktu. Leş gibi kokuyorduk. Bu şartlar altında Halepte kalmak, evimizde kalmak imkansızdı. Tek çaremiz Türkiyeye göç etmekti.

----------

